# General > Literature >  Free Books From Audible While Schools are Closed

## Shabbychic

*

Audible* has said that, for as long as schools are closed, anyone can listen to a vast selection of its titles, for free, with no log-ins, credit cards or passwords needed. Might keep the youngsters amused for a bit, as well as yourself.

----------

